# 3 gallon tank - filter/heater choices



## audiothings (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

My first post here. I bought a 3 gallon glass tank (10"w x 9"h x 8"d). I plan to house one male betta, and possibly a couple of pygmy cories and/or amano shrimp, post some more research.

I am looking at a filter similar to this, but it has 6 compartments and not three. 










But the guy at the LFS says that even though this filter creates the least amount of water movement of the models he sells, it will create too much oxygen in the tank, and the betta won't like it. He recommends a smaller and cheaper submersible power filter with an adjustable flow rate. Problem is that the filter he recommends has a sponge and no room for any other media... I'd like to have an over specified filter, so that I won't have to do water changes more than once a week. SO - is it true that bettas don't like too much oxygen? I do know that the don't like water movement... but oxygen? 

About the heater - my work space is air conditioned and fluctuates between 70 and 80 degrees through the day. Do I need a heater? This Elite Submersible Pre-Set Aquarium Heater is the smallest heater I could find with a thermostat, but I see warnings that if it malfunctions, I will be dealing with betta soup. SO - 70-80 degrees / 3 gallon tank... heater or no heater?










Thank you.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I just ordered the same heater! : )


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Bettas aren't recommended to have tank mates in anything under 10 gallons fish-wise 
Your amano shrimp will be fine though 
You don't NEED a filter for a 3 gallon. But if you want one it's fine. I have never heard anything about betta not liking oxygen filled water.. They breathe from the surface, and I don't think it matters to them if there is oxygen in the water or not. Betta can live in community tanks with lot's of oxygen for the other fish and do fine. That filter should be fine. Any should be fine. I don't really like the ones that go inside the tank, because it takes away swimming space, that's your call.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas have no reason not to like oxygen since it doesn't affect them. Filters like that are PERFECT for bettas (I use a similar one in my breeding tanks). That heater looks good too and yes it is needed since temperature swings are bad for fish. You'll want to order some Indian Almond Leaves for your boy (naturally found in their wild habitat and contain tons of benefits!) they do turn the water slightly golden/amber but it's not too bad.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would go for the sponge filter. Bettas still do breathe through the water, not just from the surface, so oxygen in the water isn't going to harm them. I would always for for a tank with multiple stages of filtration, so that if you need to replace one part due to age or wear, you can keep the others and not lose all the beneficial bacteria. 

I second Olypmia - no fish with a betta in less than ten gallons. Pygmy cories are active little dudes and need a ten gallon.  The amano shrimp are good, though.


----------

